# The tug editor is not working for me



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

I cannot edit my posts any more. When I go back to edit them, I hit edit and type in my corrections, when I hit submit, 
I get an error message saying" *Your message is too short"* This is driving me crazy How do I fix it? I am trying to add this now. Is it working?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you sure you are clicking on "Edit" (on the left side of your post) rather than on "Quote" (on the right side of your post)? What you describe is what happens when clicking on the Quote button and then trying to edit your own post.


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Are you sure you are clicking on "Edit" (on the left side of your post) rather than on "Quote" (on the right side of your post)? What you describe is what happens when clicking on the Quote button and then trying to edit your own post.


 
Could I be so dumb. I guess so because I just edited my last post. 
Duh...


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay Dave, now that I have your attention, how do I edit the title of a post. I have a week on the last minute rental board that has been rented. How do I add that to the title, I mean add the word -_Rented (_of course)??


----------



## Dave M (Sep 18, 2007)

You can't. You can edit during the first 48 hours after posting. Then it's locked in. 

Best is to add a post to your thread, stating that it has been rented.


----------



## icydog (Sep 19, 2007)

Thought so--Thanks Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

icydog said:


> Could I be so dumb. I guess so because I just edited my last post.
> Duh...



It's okay to beat your computer )), but don't beat yourself up over it.  The Edit button was recently moved to the left to separate it from the Quote button.


----------

